# shark fishing forummmm!!!! please!!!!!!!!!



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

come on fellas why cant we get our own shark fishing forum?!?!?! i mean even the boaters have a forum and this is a "pier and surf" website..not bashing boaters im jus trying to make a point fellas...LBSF is prolly one of the hardest types of fishing from shore..it takes a good deal of time to come up with the skills to produce large sharks from shore...its not as easy as it looks...it takes time,sometimes even days at a time without even a bite...you have to be able rig huge baits and deploy them...you have to be able to read the surf and the cuts and determine where the best place to drop baits are...it as mentally challangeing as it is physically....its gettin boreing haveing to look threw these pages and lookin for old shark threads..and most of the time i cant get that many replies because of all of the other threads...im not bashing anybody that fishes for other fish...i myself am i bigtime surf and plank walker looking for anything that bites...it would just make things alot easier for us sharkers to talk about tips and tactics on the page...so if you guys would reply then maybe we could just get our shark fishing forum!!!!!!

Tight lines and screamin drags to ya!!!:beer:

DALTON
a.k.a
OBXSHARKER2


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*2nd that*

Its increasingly popular.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't think it's going to happen*

All fish are caught from the surf, pier or a boat. So their covered on this site. Theres not one species of fish that has it's own forum on this site. I see no reason to start with Sharks. Next thing you know people will want a forum for every fish out there. That would be nothing more then a fluster cluck!....Sorry


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I Want A Spot Forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I would enjoy a section dedicated to sharkin'. It is a different approach to fishing, especially when yakking bait comes into play. And there are other variables that make it somewhat different then other types of fishing.

Maybe give it a shot and see how it works out. If it doesn't get a lot of action - go back. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*thanks..*

for replying guys!!

DALTON

OBXSHARKER2


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I wouldn't mind one either to be honest. But I definitely see Hat's point. King rigging is very unique. Should it have a forum? 

Once you set the precedence, it's a slippery slope. You don't want to have a bunch of forums that the moderators have to monitor that might not even get used (see gulfcoast or new england )


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe we need a forum for advanced (for lack of a better word right now) for sharking and king pinning types of fishing. 

Now we just need to come up with a better name than advanced!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

there are pros and cons to having a separate forum I must admit I on the fence on this one


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I want to be the moderator of the Bimini Bunch forum!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I want to be the moderator of the Bimini Bunch forum!!!


here here....tried and true method proven here with a 60"er (tip to tip )


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

My opinion.............. If its that important to you and you want it that bad and you cant get it from somebody else then get it yourself. Start a shark fishing web site dedicated solely to shark fishing. You can purchase a domain name for next to nothin. Imagine................ not just a forum .................................... a whole darn site! Point bein sometimes buddy you just gotta make it happen for yourself and sometimes you dont.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i agree with hat....fluster cluck

theres plenty of sites out there for sharking only...use em..anything ya wnat specifically on this site that ya cant find in a search, just ask, in main forum or whatver state applies

jmo
sandflea hope you dont mind me saying that, about teh otehr sites


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

As nice as it would be to have a seperate shark forum...I'm with chris and that "hat" guy,Fluster Cluck.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Im with Hat, if you start a snowball, eventually it rolls into something unstoppable.
start one for sharking and ya might as well add these to make the others happy. opening a can of worms IMO.

yakking
pin rigging
drum
cobia
stripers
etc and the list goes on and on.


BTW, nice atomic flounder Justin


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> yakking


hey now


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd love to see a shark forum on here. I disagree with the idea that this would start a trend rolling on to other species. I think it is safe to say that in the minds of most fisherman, although not biologically proper, sharks and fish are a seperate group to us. Just my .02, but I will say that I'm not sure how successful the forum would be, I rarely see a sharking report on this site, although I typically only check VA and NJ.....I'm sure the southern boys do a bit more tooth fishing.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tweed, ya gotta keep them ugly a** feet of boards.

For the love of God, man.

(Caught a nice blacktip last night at sunset. Woulda took er home if I weren't so lazy.)


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Barby B - I am surprised at you. A sharker not wanting a sharkin' section? 

A lot of other sites have a Sharkin' section and don't have one dedicated to any other species. Don't think that argument holds much water.

Case(s) on point - what thread gets the most posts everytime it gets mentioned? Here's a hint begins with an S.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Jeff....ill stop postin em when you buy this 551....

Thanks for the props Brent.....hit a Gulp!  jk lol


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea, well them atomics also make killer bait


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

BigEdD said:


> Barby B - I am surprised at you. A sharker not wanting a sharkin' section?
> 
> A lot of other sites have a Sharkin' section and don't have one dedicated to any other species. Don't think that argument holds much water.
> 
> Case(s) on point - what thread gets the most posts everytime it gets mentioned? Here's a hint begins with an S.


Screw sharks, they are a pain in th arse when trying to catch th only real fish out there Big Red Drum. I wanna big drum forum Whaaaaa...opcorn:


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

obxsharker- do you drive a 4runner?


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*lipp ripper*

i did drive a yota 4-runner...but i sold it...i now drive my blue dodge ram 1500 v8 magnum...why do you ask??...i just seen your location...so do you fish down on the rappahanock river...maybe the city dock in down town fredricksburg?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

if you had custom tags on the 4runner, i saw you on rout3 one day. yes i fish the docks during the shad run, and in the winter for the big cats!!! but most of the time i fish virginia beach.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm with Hat and the rest..*

You mentioned the "skill" it takes to catch big sharks from the planks or the surf. I agree,but try figuring out what a speckle trout will eat next,what way to rig for a flounder,or finding where the drum will be next,setting up a pinrig for kings,knot tieing,figuring where and how to catch a cobia from the beach.. Each in it's own right require skills.. I fished for sharks many yrs,and caught my share of big ones,but imho,takes no more thought or is anymore phisically demanding than putting you're "all" in to catch any other species..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK OBX Shark and Lip Rip yall guys carry your personal meetings to PMs.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Apr 6, 2007)

yea, looks like you guys should look elswhere. Lots of good info out there, post up on some other boards and you will find some answers

I like the casting, drum, striper talk here... its like a foreign language to me lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> hey now


brent jealous of yaks,,,,

we make him paddle bloody stuff out at night with scupper water making a nice slick behind it 

thanks for chummin em up



Jesse


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I Want A Spot Forum!!!!!!!!!!


They are quite tricky to catch.

Spot...the most elusive of all gamefish!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Would like to see a sharking board - I understand you guys say go elsewhere but I know many guys shark as well as fish for reds and stripers - be nice to not have to look at other sites and leave this place.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a sharking fanatic, my favorite fish to catch and target, but I don't think a forum would work. We'd end up with every type of fish and regions. If you want shark info search the forum for "shark", I do that. I feel the site is most order (un-fuster clucked) as regions and major topic types. I like sharking but I like order. I don't want a forum that's too complex like florida sportsmen fishing forum. That thing gives me a headache, i rarely go there.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> My opinion.............. If its that important to you and you want it that bad and you cant get it from somebody else then get it yourself. Start a shark fishing web site dedicated solely to shark fishing. You can purchase a domain name for next to nothin. Imagine................ not just a forum .................................... a whole darn site! Point bein sometimes buddy you just gotta make it happen for yourself and sometimes you dont.



sorry i had to post a change of opinion on this matter. *pier and surf *.com has a hunting forum then i say you can have a 
sharking forum. fishing site.. hunting site ....boating site ...sharking site ...drumin site...croaker site...sting ray site... whats the difference?????????:--|:--| its the welcome site in my opinion. maybe it should be changed to pierandsurfandalltheoutdoorsincluded.com This is not meant to antagonize its a true heart felt opinion so please nobody take this offensivly.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

had to knock the dust off this one.:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*hhhhmmmm*

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## san martian (Apr 5, 2007)

*Report*

Here is a short report from Padre Island TX of our trip last weekend.

After what seemed like an eternity JC and I headed back to PINS for a weekend of fun and fishing. With reports of abundant fish and excellent beach conditions hopes were high that this would be a great trip....

First stop was Yarborough to do some wade fishing with some live shrimp. On our way in we saw a camp of fishermen fishing under lights battleing a nice red. We stopped to say Hi and then drove on down to park and begin to rig up. Thirty minuetes later I caught a keeper trout then a black drum and shortly thereafter JC caught a nice speck. Satisfied that we had some fish in the cooler we packed up and headed back to the surf to camp.

We awoke to a brief but heavy shower(enough to soak JC in his rainflyless tentcot :lol: ) soon the sun came out and we began soaking shrimp n fishbites to try and climb the foodchain. Shortly a Whiting was caught and sent back out in several pieces.After no further action we proceeded down the beach stopping near a deep wadegut where JC netted some finger mullet. We set up our heavers and before too long had a nice red in the box and a jackfish to hack up for bait (after he abused JCs LDX  )

















I rigged up the 12/0 with the jackfish head with 2 j hooks (thanks for showing me how to do that Rudy) and a 1lb Kcon weight and we decided to battle the ripping surf together in a large tandem yak. We managed after great difficulty to reach the second gut where the head was dropped. Several casted baits were also sent out and a 10/0 yakked to the first gut then we began to kick back as night fell.
Soon the 12/0 started heading north as if the weight pulled. When I investigated further I felt the fish and tightened the drag.After a short fight I brought in a nice bull (5'6"), the first on my new 12/0









Soon thereafter a Diawa 50 casted into the first gut screams and the glowstick shoots north down current. After a l-o-n-g back and forth fight that took us a 1/2 mile down the beach we see the fin and JC pulls a bullshark(5'6") on the sand. Shark was caught on a 14/0 circle hook coated cable leader(made by JD, thanks) and a hunk of jackfish







The bite was now on in full force, I get a hookup on my Torium and have the fish on abouy 10 min. before my line snapped as we attempted to remove the glowstick.
I was bummed but before I knew it another glowstick rocketed into the surf and after a struggle another bullshark was brought in, the biggest of the evening at 5'8"








Tired we went to sleep and awoke to another beautiful morning. I chunked a hunk of jack into the first bar and was rewarded with a screaming Torium and a fish heading to Cuba. Down to less than 1/4 spool I paniced and tried to thumb the reel resulting in a burned thumb and snapped line. :evil: 

We decide to head back ,fishing a couple spots along the way with no further action.
All in all my most productive PINS trip and my personal biggest shark.Thanks for taking me down JC, I owe you about 5 trips to the beach, wait till I find a good deal on a surburban :twisted: 

GET TO THE BEACH


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*you guys just dont understand...*

this site is just so awsome...that i dont want to have to leave it to find a sharking page...but i see what yall are sayin about how it would cause problems....

DALTON


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it would be a big mistake and would be opening a big can of worms.. Besides there is already a site made here in P&S.. You fish off the beach or pier? Hence pier and surf.com.. Second you yak your baits out so there is the boating and Kayaking area.. Third there is the open forum and Lounge to talk about sharkin ideas. Just My Two Cents...

Rich


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

clinder said:


> sorry i had to post a change of opinion on this matter. *pier and surf *.com has a hunting forum then i say you can have a
> sharking forum. fishing site.. hunting site ....boating site ...sharking site ...drumin site...croaker site...sting ray site... whats the difference?????????:--|:--| its the welcome site in my opinion. maybe it should be changed to pierandsurfandalltheoutdoorsincluded.com This is not meant to antagonize its a true heart felt opinion so please nobody take this offensivly.


we have a hunting forum on a fishing site and a boating forum on a pier and surf site........ So a shark forum..........why not> Im not saying we need a mullet forum but sharkin is a sport in itself...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

what is the glow stick used for? You attaching it to the line so you know when the line is going out? Or is it to see where the line is after the fish runs? Please explain!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

most people put the glow sticks on the rod tip so you can see the bite from a distance in the dark. Glow stick bouncin fish is eatin>>>>:fishing:


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*yup i TOTALLY agree with clinder...*

on both subjects....hes deffinatly got a point about the sharkin page...i mean a huntin site on a "pier and surf" fishing site...also has a boating board....anyways as for the glowsticks, yes we attach them to the line beacuse sometimes rods will be spread apart atleast at ten yards...we sometimes run four big rods, so attaching the glowstick helps to see if any of your rods are gettin a run...and also helps cus sometimes if the seas are ruff you cant really hear the clicker going of, and if you are runnin two of the same reels like two penn 12/0's then you wouldnt be able to tell the difference, because its at night an you wouldnt be able to see the bent rod...the glowsticks are a big advantige for nightime shark fishing...tight lines to yall!!!!

DALTON


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Rgking03...*

yes we have a P&S site so are you saying i have to post or check in all the areas like the yakking and boating, and the north carolina board just to find or post up info on shark fishing,,,it would be much easier for us fellow shark fisherman to have our own page,,,and yes we use all of the above the pier the surf and a yakk all at the same time to catch one specific fish...not bein mean but we are fishermen in our own class (not bashing the drum or any other fishermen, yalls takes skill to, trust me, i couldnt do it, casting that heaver with 6 ounces and bait all day, i prolly could for a while, but all day, oh hell no..lol...) alls im sayin is that it would be alot easier to give us fellow sharkers our own page, i was in no way trying to be disrespectfull.....tight lines to you all!!!!


DALTON


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

obxsharker2 said:


> yes we have a P&S site so are you saying i have to post or check in all the areas like the yakking and boating, and the north carolina board just to find or post up info on shark fishing,,,it would be much easier for us fellow shark fisherman to have our own page,,,and yes we use all of the above the pier the surf and a yakk all at the same time to catch one specific fish...not bein mean but we are fishermen in our own class (not bashing the drum or any other fishermen, yalls takes skill to, trust me, i couldnt do it, casting that heaver with 6 ounces and bait all day, i prolly could for a while, but all day, oh hell no..lol...) alls im sayin is that it would be alot easier to give us fellow sharkers our own page, i was in no way trying to be disrespectfull.....tight lines to you all!!!!
> 
> 
> DALTON


I am not trying to disrepect anyone here!! I was just stirring the pot to keep it boiling.. I do alot of shark fishing myself but I do it from a boat as a charter not the beach... I feel for some of you guys out there that fish for a certain species a certain way. Its hard to find a place to sit back with a beer and pound on keys talking about fishin.. I hope everyone gets what they want just sometimes it is not feasable to make everyone happy. Start making several forums and then noone will use it after a month for say. Now the owner is wasting space and money for something that isn't being used. NOT saying a sharking forum wouldn't be used....... Just trying to make a point..

Rich
Tight lines


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with both sides. I know that sounds messed up. I would LOVE to have a shark section. But, then a king section (hence my name), and a cobia section would be of interest to me as well. Then someone will want a spot, croaker, bluefish, ray section. Maybe we can cover that in a section called bait. But seriously, where does it stop? With popano or maybe lizard fish? Ok, since we let flounder in, someone will demand a ladyfish forum. 

If we could have a subheading of maybe "species specific" and then have all the species forums under that, it might work. Then we have a huge list of forums. Does it cost more in space and bandwidth to facilitate this kind of niche forums? I am all for expanding, but at what cost? Would a move like that ruin what we all have come to love about P&S eventually leading to an unmanageable beast that leads to an untimely demise because it becomes a monster to navigate? All it would take is for someone to redesign the wheel somewhere else to remind us of how it was when P&S was a simple board to navigate and then P&S loses its luster. Although I would love to have species specific forums, it might be a headache for all of us involved just waiting to explode.

Once again, my unsolicited .02

Robert


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

to all:

fwiw, i too vote FOR a separate "shark forum". it's a different addiction than the rest of the P&S world with MUCH different baits/rigs/rods & reels/equipment/everything.

for example, what rock/cobia/tarpon/trout/drum ever weighs over 600# (or in the case of Tigers, over a 1/2 TON!) & may take a team of 5-6 men to beach it?

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*thanks for posting....*

TEXAS SHARKER, we will have to meet up on the beaches of the obx to do some sharking....im all for it since i set up a trip for next jult for one week of nothing but sharkin and plankin all week...let me no what ya think...tight lines!!!

DALTON


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now where did I lay that picture of a guy beating a dead horse??? 

Yes sharking is very different but then again so is trout fishing from striper fishn as from spot fishing but we can't have a fourm for every type of fish swiming. *sad as it maybe there are some folks out there that just think catchen rays and doggies is Da Bomb and they would cry foul if they didn't get their own fourm too*

So for now a fish is a fish is a fish. :fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

For all those folks who are clamoring for a new forum, consider this: just because there's a "shark fishing" forum doesn't mean that there will be members posting in it, nor will the discussions be limited to "shark fishing". While it's nice to have a one stop cheat sheet for everything in life, this is usually not the case. When there are segregated forums, traffic usually tends to die off and discussions become non-existant, while in open forums, there tends to be much more discussion and innovation because it attracts posters from all walks of life who do all sort of fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> For all those folks who are clamoring for a new forum, consider this: just because there's a "shark fishing" forum doesn't mean that there will be members posting in it, nor will the discussions be limited to "shark fishing". While it's nice to have a one stop cheat sheet for everything in life, this is usually not the case. When there are segregated forums, traffic usually tends to die off and discussions become non-existant, while in open forums, there tends to be much more discussion and innovation because it attracts posters from all walks of life who do all sort of fishing.


dang CT, you actually made some good sense and put together a strong argument... 

I did think having a shark forum would be kind of neat but what you say do make sense...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> dang CT, you actually made some good sense and put together a good argument...
> 
> I did think having a shark forum would be kind of neat but what you say do make sense...


What are you talking about? I always make good sense...except when I'm feeling schnarky and post random stuff.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

obxsharker2 said:


> come on fellas why cant we get our own shark fishing forum?!?!?! i mean even the boaters have a forum and this is a "pier and surf" website..not bashing boaters im jus trying to make a point fellas...LBSF is prolly one of the hardest types of fishing from shore..it takes a good deal of time to come up with the skills to produce large sharks from shore...its not as easy as it looks...it takes time,sometimes even days at a time without even a bite...you have to be able rig huge baits and deploy them...you have to be able to read the surf and the cuts and determine where the best place to drop baits are...it as mentally challangeing as it is physically....its gettin boreing haveing to look threw these pages and lookin for old shark threads..and most of the time i cant get that many replies because of all of the other threads...im not bashing anybody that fishes for other fish...i myself am i bigtime surf and plank walker looking for anything that bites...it would just make things alot easier for us sharkers to talk about tips and tactics on the page...so if you guys would reply then maybe we could just get our shark fishing forum!!!!!!
> 
> Tight lines and screamin drags to ya!!!:beer:
> 
> ...


shouldnt you at least"SUPPORT"said forum before tryin to change everything?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

well said AK...

you wanna see a fuster cluck check this place out...

http://www.huntingpa.com/

the epitome of infinite dumbassedness...


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

obxsharker;all,

YEP we should. i'll volunteer my brother's place as a rendevous for Oak Island,NC if that's convienient, otherwise somewhere on the Banks themselves.

fwiw, i'm looking for "Da MAN", i.e., that TIGER over 1000#, that will "cross my eyes" when he strikes the bait. (please Lord, let that happen before i die.)

fwiw, i've STOOD at the spot where the all-time record Tiger was taken in Cherry Point,NC. (did you know that that bunch of [email protected]#$%^ turkeys that "manage" that place will not allow shark-fishing???)

GOOD LUCK on the water,ts


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*that would be great...*

TEXAS SHARKER, well keep in touch...and well sit somethin up....tight lines brother!!!

DALTON


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

texas sharker said:


> fwiw, i've STOOD at the spot where the all-time record Tiger was taken in Cherry Point,NC. (did you know that that bunch of [email protected]#$%^ turkeys that "manage" that place will not allow shark-fishing???)
> 
> GOOD LUCK on the water,ts


It is Cherry Grove, SC. If you are going to Bash get it right......


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> For all those folks who are clamoring for a new forum, consider this: just because there's a "shark fishing" forum doesn't mean that there will be members posting in it, nor will the discussions be limited to "shark fishing". While it's nice to have a one stop cheat sheet for everything in life, this is usually not the case. When there are segregated forums, traffic usually tends to die off and discussions become non-existant, while in open forums, there tends to be much more discussion and innovation because it attracts posters from all walks of life who do all sort of fishing.


OK, here's my .02. If there's a "huntin" forum, a "boatin" forum, etc, then why not a shark forum??? While many of you talk about reds, pomps, blues, kings, etc, you can sling your crap out and really never know what you are going to catch, and then be satisfied when you do catch something...and rightfully so...but to fish specifically for sharks is a whole different story!!! How many of you on here fish and/or target KINGS only, or POMPS only, or REDS only...huh??? C'mon guys, be reasonable...having a shark forum makes more sense than a boating forum or a hunting forum. Think about it!!! As far as posts go, as brought up by AtlantaKing, above...start one and see what happens! I don't have a yak, I don't have a boat, I don't hunt, but I dang sure fish, and I will soak some bait and hope for the best, but one of the species I fish for is shark, which requires a whole different set of rules, equipment, strategy, etc. Anyone out there use a 250 # double crimped leader with a 16/0 and a whole blue for bait when going for those reds or pomps??? It's a whole different ballgame. There'll probably be a dang "trapping" forum and an "alligator" forum on here before you guys decide a shark fishing forum would be appropriate. I belong to other forums that DO pertain to shark fishing, but I prefer to share with my mates on THIS forum as this is the friendliest and best forum on the web...bar none, and has the best interchange of ideas of any!!! If you don't want to shark fish or have no interest in it, then don't go to that forum. No offense to you guys up North, but what you are catching off Long Island has no bearing on what I am doing here in Florida. I do enjoy reading the posts, however, as it gives me a different perspective, and we can always learn from each other. Doeas that mean that the "Florida boys" should ignore the posts from any state north of South Carolina??? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! IMHO, a shark forum would be beneficial to the ENTIRE membership...not just for those who fish for them! THINK before you condemn!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

So we divide by species... Shark,drum,cobe,striper,snook,snapper,trout,flounder,tarpon,king,ect.......... Could go on and on...
I think Flea has it right,regional,and open forum are plenty to be talking sharks,as with the other species... The most discussed fish on this board are stripers,cobes,and drum,but you don't see folks trying to set up a seperate forum for each..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> OK, here's my .02. If there's a "huntin" forum, a "boatin" forum, etc, then why not a shark forum??? While many of you talk about reds, pomps, blues, kings, etc, you can sling your crap out and really never know what you are going to catch, and then be satisfied when you do catch something...and rightfully so...but to fish specifically for sharks is a whole different story!!! How many of you on here fish and/or target KINGS only, or POMPS only, or REDS only...huh??? C'mon guys, be reasonable...having a shark forum makes more sense than a boating forum or a hunting forum. Think about it!!! As far as posts go, as brought up by AtlantaKing, above...start one and see what happens! I don't have a yak, I don't have a boat, I don't hunt, but I dang sure fish, and I will soak some bait and hope for the best, but one of the species I fish for is shark, which requires a whole different set of rules, equipment, strategy, etc. Anyone out there use a 250 # double crimped leader with a 16/0 and a whole blue for bait when going for those reds or pomps??? It's a whole different ballgame. There'll probably be a dang "trapping" forum and an "alligator" forum on here before you guys decide a shark fishing forum would be appropriate. I belong to other forums that DO pertain to shark fishing, but I prefer to share with my mates on THIS forum as this is the friendliest and best forum on the web...bar none, and has the best interchange of ideas of any!!! If you don't want to shark fish or have no interest in it, then don't go to that forum. No offense to you guys up North, but what you are catching off Long Island has no bearing on what I am doing here in Florida. I do enjoy reading the posts, however, as it gives me a different perspective, and we can always learn from each other. Doeas that mean that the "Florida boys" should ignore the posts from any state north of South Carolina??? ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! IMHO, a shark forum would be beneficial to the ENTIRE membership...not just for those who fish for them! THINK before you condemn!


The "hunting" and "boating" forums are there because they are outside the realm of what this site is,Pier and Surf fishing. Sharks are a part of pier and surf fishing.Although IMO they are just a pain in th arse when I'm trying to catch a big drum...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you know guys there ARE shark fishing forums out there -- give it a google -- you can always ck info on them & on P & S - no rules about how many forums you can belong to


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Let's say--hypothetically speaking--that I cried uncle and put up a sharking board for a month or two to see how it goes. Where would it go in the current site structure?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Naaaahhh....


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

dont do it, sharks have enough pressure than a bunch of neanderthols targeting the damn things. jaws was bad for sharks i thought people stopped trying to kill these beasts back in the 80s, whats the resurgence about it now?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Cdog hit the nail on the head. No one said you can't discuss sharkin on the open or regional boards. Boating, kayaking, and hunting are different. They all get their own section because they aren't _pier or surf_. 

If you wanna catch a shark in your boat, post about it on the boating board. If you catch one in your yak, please share on the yak board. If it was from the beach in VA...you get the point.

Sharkin is a blast and seems to be gaining popularity every day. Good way to pull on somethin big during the summer when everything else is dead. Doesn't need a separate section though. Just my opinion..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> Cdog hit the nail on the head. No one said you can't discuss sharkin on the open or regional boards. Boating, kayaking, and hunting are different. They all get their own section because they aren't _pier or surf_.
> 
> If you wanna catch a shark in your boat, post about it on the boating board. If you catch one in your yak, please share on the yak board. If it was from the beach in VA...you get the point.
> 
> Sharkin is a blast and seems to be gaining popularity every day. Good way to pull on somethin big during the summer when everything else is dead. Doesn't need a separate section though. Just my opinion..


Yep, what they said...

Not necessary, unless you're gonna start a Whiting Forum, too...opcorn:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Big Mistake! The idea should go in the trash can, thats where.*

People will want a forum for every fish that swims. Sorry boss, it will just open one big can of worms. 

If you give member John a Shark forum. How in the heck are you going to tell member Paul we can't have a Tuna forum? Think about it, it's a logistics nightmare.....


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

say, Big Worm, 

the sign said Cherry POINT, NC. (perhaps i was LOST & just didn't know it.)

i asked "the guy" at the pier where the Tiger was hooked/played/landed & he said, "it would cost me my job if i told you. the boss won't let us talk about it because the chamber of commerce sees the catch as hurting the tourist business."

fwiw, another fellow said, "well, i don't work here ,so i'll show you". he did.

GOOD LUCK out on the water, ts


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

sand flea,

let's just say that you should try a "shark section" for 90 days/daze & see how well it's attended.

i'm new here but i've been a sharker for over 4 decades, a Charter Life member of one of the oldest TX shark clubs for almost that long & i know how different our "addiction" is from the other "fishing sicknesses".

frankly, i don't think it matters WHERE the section is located, just as long as it IS.

thanks for letting me "bend your ear"

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

on fence. 

i dont think shark fishing is that popular enough to warrant itself , its own subforum.

i mean.. how many of us surfcasters.. actually aim to fish sharks.

maybe 1-2 outta 10? occasionally. majority wins, hands down.

we need a forum for sea robins, if there is a shark forum.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

texas sharker said:


> sand flea,
> 
> let's just say that you should try a "shark section" for 90 days/daze & see how well it's attended.
> 
> ...


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

to jhmorgan:

where's "the respect for" other forum members & their opinions??? (my guess is NOWHERE!)

further, have you ever heard of : "freedom of expression"?

sincerely,ts


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Wheres your respect for all other fisherman when you claim you deserve your own forum because you target a single species...what do you not understand about it being a regional based forum
Im not gonig to get into a spitting contest with you and end up like jettypark and fishinaddiction...the point is, why dont you try and UTILIZE this site, the way it is, before you begin to say that it needs to be changed...people would probably listen to you more then...give it a chance before you criticize


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*I Second The Motion*

I second the motion for a "Skunk Forum". This thread could start it, cause it "STINKS" . You can surely find a place on this site to post about "SHARKS", and you will have people view it. So lighten up Tex, we're all in this together .....PEACE OUT.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just remember you can argue and you can discuss but always with respect or the clamps will get locked on.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Hat80 said:


> People will want a forum for every fish that swims. Sorry boss, it will just open one big can of worms.
> 
> If you give member John a Shark forum. How in the heck are you going to tell member Paul we can't have a Tuna forum? Think about it, it's a logistics nightmare.....


agreed on the logistics Hat, and I could just "imagine" what George and Riingo would want.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

and if there is any extra forum sections, should there be one for almighty
CROAKA


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> dont do it, sharks have enough pressure than a bunch of neanderthols targeting the damn things. jaws was bad for sharks i thought people stopped trying to kill these beasts back in the 80s, whats the resurgence about it now?


What you are referring to was the all out slash and burn mentality of ill-informed people ignorant of the reality concerning sharks. As an avid shark fisherman myself, all of my sharks, whether 6" or 12' are all released in good health and swim for another day. That was a highly inappropriate assumption you have made by accusing us of killing sharks in a similar fashion as what you have read about in the 80's. There is an underlying sense of responsibility on this site that realizes how to fish without killing. Fussing at people on this board is preaching to the choir. We of all people appreciate and understand the importance of fishing with a sense of responsibility for our sport, ensuring the existence of any and all species for fishermen to come.


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

tugcapn,

i perhaps shouldn't have snarled at him, but i believe that he was being DISRESPECTFUL & (perhaps worse) trying to silence someone who doesn't agree with his personal prejudices.

just my opinion.

GOOD LUCK out on the water,ts


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Sea2sea.....*

your the neanderthol, you asume all sharkers kill and never release well you are wrong....i have only kept two sharks, one because it was a black tip that was of limit, senond one becuase he was bleeding and wasnt gonna make it....and as for your remark, then you can kiss my azz...that was very affensive...and since your so "clever" and "aware" of who does all the killing of sharks then tell me, why is it you critisize me and say me and my fellow sharkers are the one who do the killing when in reality its the commercial dragers and netters and the shark fin hunting vessles....so i am appauled to your ignorance...but then again what should i expect from a fisherman who has never felt the rush you get when fighting a shark...i know yall are probly gonna ban me from this amazeing site and i apologize for my actions but, SEA2SEA HAD NO RIGHT TO SAY THAT ABOUT OUR FISHING SHARKS...so as i say in every post...TIGHT LINES TO ALL YOU FELLOW FISHERMAN!!!!!!!

DALTON

A.K.A

"THE NEANDRATHOL FISHERMAN"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

yeah brent...u aint never caught a toothie


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

How many of us have boats...how many of us have yaks...vs. how many of us fish for sharks??? I stand by my original post and if the rest of you don't want to learn a few new tricks from some shark fishermen as a lot of the shark fishermen have learned from the "Tog, blue, Pomp, etc fishermen, so be it. A lot of the knowledge translates from one discipline to another. First, I am not solely a "Shark Fisherman"! In fact, I fish 80-90 % of the time for other species, but I DON"T fish for shark as often because I lack a lot of knowledge in that area and was hoping from some input here, much like those who go to the distance casting forum to pick up tips on how to cast further. What the H***, lets just cancel everything and list it all under "Open Forum", for want of offending anyone. What the H*** is it going to cost ANY of you to have a Shark Forum? If you don't have an interest, then don't click on it! It's all up to Flea anyway...so how about it, Flea?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea your right, i dont know anything. Scuse me FA, i mean OBXsharker:spam:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See this is what I get for asking nicely, since some have choosen to iggnore that warning.
Say GoodNight.


----------

